# Which species is this?



## Witblitz (Nov 7, 2013)

Can someone identify the latin/common names of the following :










Thx


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Number 1 and 2 appear Mbuna, so I cant really help you there. 3-Orange Blotch (OB)peacock. 4-most likely one of the Line Bred Variants of Peacock, Eureka, German red, Or Ruby. Or could be a hybrid of peacock. 5-Another possible Ruby, my ruby looked similar when first getting color. 3, 4, 5 all appear to be juveniles at any rate. All could even be Hybrids. Ob peacocks(3) are definitely hybrids.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

1 - Red Zebra/Yellow Lab Hybrid
2 - Most likely this - http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2317
3 - OB Peacock - Man made hybrid
4 - Red Peacock - Unless you got him from a labeled tank, you really can't get more specific
5 - Dragonsblood Peacock - another man made hybrid


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

amcvettec said:


> 1 - Red Zebra/Yellow Lab Hybrid
> 2 - Most likely this - http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2317
> 3 - OB Peacock - Man made hybrid
> 4 - Red Peacock - Unless you got him from a labeled tank, you really can't get more specific
> 5 - Dragonsblood Peacock - another man made hybrid


Agreed. #4 is probably more of an Eureka line, maybe has been hormoned

None of these fish really have exact latin names... these are all ornamental cultivars that may or certainly have a hybrid past.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

1 - Red Zebra/Yellow Lab Hybrid
2 - metriaclima greshakei albino
3 - OB Peacock - Man made hybrid
4 - eureka peacock cichlid
5 - Dragonsblood Peacock - another man made hybrid


----------

